# Juvenile mourning dove throwing up dry seeds



## trmnshwrx (Jun 10, 2011)

We have a juvenile mourning dove that just threw up dry seeds. What we saw was all millet. We are currently weening it off of Kaytee's exact, and when it asked me for lunch this afternoon, I presented it with seed (parakeet/finch variety) and it gobbled down a lot. Comparing what it left with seed still in the bag, it looks like it really likes to eat millet; the leftovers are generally darker in color. 
After throwing up the seeds, it acted rather strangely; it looked like it might have been frightened, but it stayed on the ground (we were outside at the moment). I imagine it might have just been feeling discomfort like I would after throwing up.
It seems to be drinking plenty of water.
Its droppings are mostly green, touched with some white. Droppings are much less solid soon after feeding it formula, then return to a more solid state for the rest of the day. (It's usually taking 2 formula feedings a day currently.)

Do you know what's up with this bird? What's the best thing we can do to make sure it stays healthy?


----------



## trmnshwrx (Jun 10, 2011)

Also, we often see it relax with drooping wings, but for all I know this is normal in mourning doves. Is it, or is it another symptom?


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Can you post some images of the Dove?

And, of their freshest poops?

If they throw up again, see if the Seeds thrown-up have any odor, mucous, slime, or foreign coloring or matter of whatever sort, and let us know.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

trmnshwrx said:


> We have a juvenile mourning dove that just threw up dry seeds. What we saw was all millet. We are currently weening it off of Kaytee's exact, and when it asked me for lunch this afternoon, I presented it with seed (parakeet/finch variety) and it gobbled down a lot. Comparing what it left with seed still in the bag, it looks like it really likes to eat millet; the leftovers are generally darker in color.
> After throwing up the seeds, it acted rather strangely; it looked like it might have been frightened, but it stayed on the ground (we were outside at the moment). I imagine it might have just been feeling discomfort like I would after throwing up.
> It seems to be drinking plenty of water.
> Its droppings are mostly green, touched with some white. Droppings are much less solid soon after feeding it formula, then return to a more solid state for the rest of the day. (It's usually taking 2 formula feedings a day currently.)
> ...


Sometimes green poops mean bacterial infection like I just went through last week with my baby ringneck.
The doctor put her on some medicine. Here's the thread about it:
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f24/help-sick-baby-ringneck-53462.html


----------



## trmnshwrx (Jun 10, 2011)

*Images*

Here are three, 8 more to come. They are all taken after my original post was made.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Okay...

Waiting for poop images.

If this Dove is ever to be released, please Love them, cuddle them, 'preen' them, be a true Parent in every way, and along with this, do not permit Head or Shoulder Perching which can get them hurt or killed if ever they revert to it, in the Wilds/Urban Wilds.


----------



## trmnshwrx (Jun 10, 2011)

*Images part II*

Here are three more pictures. The poop you can see is a bit more brown than it's been before, but the next two were brown, too.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

trmnshwrx said:


> Here are three more pictures. The poop you can see is a bit more brown than it's been before, but the next two were brown, too.


Those poopies look a lot better than I was imagining. I think their ok-ish, but more experience members need to get a look b/c I'm still somewhat of a novice with babies.


----------



## trmnshwrx (Jun 10, 2011)

*Images part III*

More pictures.


----------



## trmnshwrx (Jun 10, 2011)

*Images part IV*

Last pictures for now.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

The poop in the pic looks pretty good, but you need to get this dove cleaned up. Way too much gunk from food on him/her. This is bad for feather condition and also bad for the bird to try and regulate its body temperature. 

I'm not up on all the circumstances regarding this bird, so will go and try to read the background before any further comments though I'm sure you know what's coming .. this is a state/federally protected bird.

Terry


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Well...sometimes youngsters throw up and we never do figure out why.

Sometimes they throw up from their Crop having some minor Yeast or Candida or Canker issues...Older Birds who have had time to harbor Worms, can throw up from conditions incidental to the Worms.

Sometimes people-children throw up, and, we never do figure out why...just something pro-tem is not going well.


Is this Dove getting appropriate Grit?


----------



## trmnshwrx (Jun 10, 2011)

It hasn't been. We've begun taking it outside (as mentioned earlier) each day to get it used to being out there and foraging for its own food (this also will give it the chance to fly off when it's ready); I imagine it will be getting its own grit along with the seeds it eats. 
...This is also partly because I don't know how to give it grit. 
(In case it's helpful: We're in a small town in a very rural area, but there is a Wal-Mart withing driving distance.)


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

trmnshwrx said:


> It hasn't been. We've begun taking it outside (as mentioned earlier) each day to get it used to being out there and foraging for its own food (this also will give it the chance to fly off when it's ready); I imagine it will be getting its own grit along with the seeds it eats.
> ...This is also partly because I don't know how to give it grit.
> (In case it's helpful: We're in a small town in a very rural area, but there is a Wal-Mart withing driving distance.)


Kaytee Hi cal grit has worked best for me, but I would think wal-mart or your local feed store would have something. 
see if maybe the feed store can sell it by the pound so you don't need to buy 50 lbs lol.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

What they tend to do, is to begin forays of flying out into the world, and then fly back and stay for a day or so...then, fly out again all day, fly back come dusk...so it sort of progresses as the young Bird explores and is learning and returning "home" after each foray.

At some point then, they fly out for the day, and, do not come back...and, usually, this is undestood to represent their confidence and success with finding conditions within and without which they are then proceding upon...just as they would have in Nature.

Your rural situaiton is much better for this sort of thing than many urban ones would be...but either way, some of what the young Dove is looking for in their forays, are other Doves Grazing and so on, for them to join and emulate and to continue to learn from.


----------

